# DIMC-->Hostel internet



## veena89g (May 9, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I will be living in residence for DIMC, can someone please tell me if they have internet /wireless or either facility in the girls hostel.Is it worth to bring a laptop.Thanks!


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

At DIMC, the girls hostel doesn't have internet connection or wifi. You would have to arrange that yourself, which a lot of people did.


----------



## veena89g (May 9, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## MapTheSoul (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm hoping to be going there as well, and I'm someone who spends a lot of time on the internet. I'm curious as to what the options are for having your own internet. Monthly subscription to a wireless company?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea that's how it is...monthly or every 3 months or so. Some arrange there own wifi and some just get a broadband intetnet usb.


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

so what's the best option for internet in the hostels? n is there a difference in coverage with different companies? should i go with the monthly thing or should i just get a usb? n what companies are better, if i do the monthly?


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

I use Wi-tribe 1 Mb wireless.Its pretty good. Go to Witribe.pk for further information.


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

In the hostels, it really depends on which part of the building you're in for service. My room's in an awkward corner and we get like literally NO SERVICE. My roommate has Worldcall, which is one of the most popular in the dorms. Decent price, good service.

There's also PTCL, which in my opinion is the best. But unfortunately, my room doesn't get any service with the PTCL device. If you're in a place where you get a clear signal, I believe it costs 4000 rupees for the PTCL usb device, and they have a student deal for 1000 rups a month. 

There are other services too (Qubee, Wi-Tribe-- I've got that one). But honestly I'd recommend just getting PTCL. IMO, that seems to work the best in the dorms.


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

wait so, does that mean certain companies don't work in certain parts of the buildong? that's wierd


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

LOL, sort of. My room's just in a really bad place for any type of signals. Like my cell phone doesn't even get reception if I'm on the side of the room that's furthest away from my window. But like I said, PTCL will be your best option for the hostel. I live on the 2nd floor, where as when you move in, you'll most likely be on the 3rd floor since that's where all of the empty rooms are (unless they decide to pair you with someone who doesn't have a roommate and is one the 2nd floor). As far as I know, all of the companies should work on that floor.


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

so ptcl is the best n if not i should look into wi-tribe? ok. so do i need to call these peeps, or go somewhere n do they have to come out to hook sumn up or is it all just those usb's n they charge you? sorry for bothering you just would really like to know this stuff before i go next month


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Just call them up. They will do everything for you and you can recharge by buying scratch cards if you can't go and pay them


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

Does Wateen work in Karachi? Dow Hostel?


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Wateen sucks to be honest its better if you use Wi tribe or PTCL


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats to all accepted!


----------



## TheIncredible (Aug 16, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> Wateen sucks to be honest its better if you use Wi tribe or PTCL




As long as it gets a signal man, its all good.


----------



## whitesox93 (Aug 17, 2011)

heyy can someone give me advice on moving into boys dorms? like what things should i bring with me?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ You might want to read over this thread, it has great advice in what to bring to medical school, and what you should buy over there.

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...l-school.html?highlight=things+bring+pakistan


----------

